# Refinishing old teak tables



## polarzak (Jan 17, 2012)

We have an old teak coffee table and two end tables that we bought years ago. They live in the basement family room, , and needless to say, they are not looking their best after all these years. We planned to get new furniture down there, however they do have some sentimental value, and I would like to try to restore them. They are not in terrible shape, just the top surfaces have some stains, oil buildup, etc. etc. I seem to recall reading that I could simply use some very fine steel wool to take it down to the wood, , and then apply teak oil. Maybe I am over simplifying it, so perhaps someone would give me some information on how to do this.
Thanks very much.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never restored any teak, however I would do whatever it took to restore your tables. Teak is such a beautiful wood.

George


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I've never done any household furniture teak restorations, but I have a huge teak platform on my boat and two teak deck chairs and ottomans that I've cleaned up real well with one of the teak cleaning 3 stage kits and some 220 sandpaper. Has it turned naturally grey over time? Are you aware if any top coats were put on the furniture?


----------



## polarzak (Jan 17, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> Has it turned naturally grey over time? Are you aware if any top coats were put on the furniture?


Thanks for the reply. It has not turned grey, it is still the natural honey color, as it has always been inside, and had been well cared for for years (clean and oiled regularly) when it was our main furniture upstairs. I don't know about any top coats, we certainly didn't apply anything and we purchased them new. Then it got moved downstairs, kids, teenagers, neglect, and well, you know the rest. I think before I use fine steel wool, or sand it, some sites I just checked recommend just giving a good cleaning with a solvent, or even laundry soap and water and a brush. Then if that cleans it up, apply tung or teak oil and that should be it. Maybe that is all it needs is a super cleaning????? I hate to use water and laundry soap on my teak, but maybe it is the simple solution. Yes, George teak is beautiful. We also have a teak wall unit downstairs,, which, for the most part, has miraculously lived through the teenage years relatively unscathed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Teak can be very easy to maintain with simple steps. For just dirty surfaces scrub with any soap solution and a white Scotchbrite pad. I wouldn't use steel wool. If you have bronze wool, that would work too. If really stained you might need a mild solution of TSP. Some sanding may be required, and 220x would be adequate.

When dry, use a 1:1 mix of pure Tung Oil, or China Wood Oil and VM&P naptha. Wipe on, and wait for 5-10 minutes and wipe off. Repeat when dry with a second application. Further applications can be a mix of 25%-30% solvent to oil.

In between applications, lightly rub with the Scotchbrite pad. This is what I've done and seems to work well.










 







.



.


----------



## polarzak (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks cabinetman. I think that is the route I will go.
Thanks for the Welcome sign. New here, yes, but I have been on this site .....http://www.diychatroom.com/ ... for some time, and there was a link to this site.


----------



## polarzak (Jan 17, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Teak can be very easy to maintain with simple steps. For just dirty surfaces scrub with any soap solution and a white Scotchbrite pad. Some sanding may be required, and 220x would be adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked great. Dawn and a pad, and then oiled. Looks new. Thank you.


----------

